

How do you get money from the outside? - collint

That the application process opens to those ouside the traditional "funding circuit" brought me appreciation for the ycombinator program.<p>But now, one rejection and one awesome demo later(I think not having the latter lead to gaining the former.) questions arise.<p>How on earth does one get funded?
As an outsider?<p>If anybody has any advice or thinks their advice might flow upon seeing a good demo please please say something.<p>collintmiller@gmail.com if wishing direct contact
======
babul
It would help if you could provide some more info of what you do and what you
are looking for. Thanks.

------
agentbleu
Lets see the demo then...

